# Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto Cigar Review - Way Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh, this is what I like about cigars. The 3 Siglos robusto has great flavor, perfect construction and it's downright beautiful. The wrapper colo...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto Cigar Review - Way Good


----------

